# Paper Label Blob Beer La Crosse, WI



## ACLbottles (Nov 7, 2016)

I picked up this nice amber blob beer bottle the other day at a flea market. It's a really nice light amber color and it has an applied blob top. No embossing other than on the base, but it has a paper label. It's kind of difficult to read everything, but with a little research I was able to find that the label reads Chas. & John Michel's / (monogram) / Export Lager Beer / La Crosse, Wis. The only thing that's somewhat difficult to read on the label are the names at the top; just about everything else can be read fairly easily. The base is embossed I G Co / A. I realize that the condition of the label isn't perfect, but I still think I did all right at $5! Thanks for looking!


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 7, 2016)

Good find. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 7, 2016)

Neat.


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Mar 15, 2017)

nice bottle I  would be interested in it . LaCrosse is close to me


----------



## sandchip (Mar 17, 2017)

Very nice.


----------

